# Gallery Link?



## GrauGeist (Jan 16, 2016)

Also noticed the Forum's photo gallery doesn't seem to have a link?


----------



## horseUSA (Jan 16, 2016)

Correct 

 GrauGeist


That couldn't be brought in at the same time. I tried on a test site and it messed up attachment db for site. I expect to have it up by next week.


----------



## GrauGeist (Jan 16, 2016)

horseUSA said:


> Correct
> 
> GrauGeist
> 
> ...


Awesome!

No rush, as it's not a priority, it's just something I happened to notice as I was 'splorin...


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 16, 2016)

Yeah its coming, you can expect all the new bits at the same time. That would spoil the novelty / excitement of them...


----------

